# Any good places to hunt squirrels?



## Speedbump

I need somewhere near SLC to hunt squirrels. I am using a high power pellet gun, that is actually very accurate. I have had no problems with birds but now i want to use it on an animal I can use.


----------



## Chaser

Another state. Unless they're on your land, and a nuisance, they're off limits in Utah.


----------



## Fishrmn

R657-19-4. Nongame Mammal Species - Certificate of Registration Required.
(1) A certificate of registration is required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals:

(a) bats of any species; and

(b) pika - Ochotona princeps.

(2) A certificate of registration is required to take any shrew - Soricidae, all species.

(3) A certificate of registration is required to take a Utah prairie dog, Cynomys parvidens, as provided in Sections R657-19-6, R657-19-7, R657-19-8 and R657-19-9.

(4) A certificate of registration is required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals in Washington County:

(a) cactus mouse - Peromyscus eremicus;

(b) kangaroo rats - Dipodomys, all species;

(c) Southern grasshopper mouse - Onychomys torridus; and

(d) Virgin River montane vole - Microtus montanus rivularis, which occurs along stream-side riparian corridors of the Virgin River.

(5) A certificate of registration is required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals in San Juan and Grand counties:

(a) Abert squirrel - Sciurus aberti;

(b) Northern rock mouse - Peromyscus nasutus; and

(c) spotted ground squirrel - Spermophilus spilosoma.

(6) The division may deny a certificate of registration to any applicant, if:

(a) the applicant has violated any provision of:

(i) Title 23 of the Utah Code;

(ii) Title R657 of the Utah Administrative Code;

(iii) a certificate of registration;

(iv) an order of the Wildlife Board; or

(v) any other law that bears a reasonable relationship to the applicant's ability to safely and responsibly perform the activities that would be authorized by the certificate of registration;

(b) the applicant misrepresents or fails to disclose material information required in connection with the application;

(c) taking the nongame mammal as proposed in the application violates any federal, state or local law;

(d) the application is incomplete or fails to meet the issuance criteria set forth in this rule; or

(e) the division determines the activities sought in the application may significantly damage or are not in the interest of wildlife, wildlife habitat, serving the public, or public safety.

*R657-19-5. Nongame Mammal Species - Certificate of Registration Not Required.
(1) All nongame mammal species not listed in Section R657-19-4 as requiring a certificate of registration, may be taken:

(a) without a certificate of registration;

(b) year-round, 24-hours-a-day; and

(c) without bag or possession limits.*

(2) A certificate of registration is not required to take any of the following species of nongame mammals, however, the taking is subject to the provisions provided under Section R657-19-10:

(a) White-tailed prairie dog, Cynomys leucurus; and

(b) Gunnison prairie dog, Cynomys gunnisoni.
http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-019.htm#T5

Might wanna read this again Chaser.

Fishrmn


----------



## Speedbump

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SleepyG

Yep Ive researched the same issue myself, perfectly legal. Its just that other proc (I forget what its called), that one confuses people but that one talks about possession for research and what not.


----------



## Guest

as long as you call it a "uintah ground squirrel" before you pull the trigger, its fair game


----------



## Kevin D

What about a "wanton destruction of wildlife" charge? I heard there were some law enforcement officers in the state citing guys for shooting ground squirrels and leaving them lay. Any truth to that??


----------



## SleepyG

That i don't know, ill have to do some more research. Then again I have never seen DWR anywhere near where i hunt jack, ground and tree squirrels. I'm not saying that is an excuse to hunt, i just say that cause i have never asked them personally about it. I always see the DWR around WMAs for waterfowl and the conversation never came up or I forget to ask. I'm guessing that whoever was cited for that charge was probably doing something more than just shooting them, or giving the officer lip and he/she cited them. If that is the case well then dont leave them lying around, heck I know people who make a stew out of them, especially big fox squirrels.


----------



## Chaser

We had this discussion a while back on another thread:
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=28388&hilit=squirrels

So unless the rules have been changed, they're illegal to kill unless they are a nuisance and you can prove such. So which is it? The rules posted on this thread, or the ones we discussed on the previous one?


----------



## Guest

"by hoghunter011583 » Sep 20, '10, 8:46" 

"You are right Chaser, I called last year about it and they said it is illegal to shoot them. But they said we really don't care if you shoot them, they are protected because they don't want them being sold or made into pets. They said you will be ok shooting them, but don't try to sell them."

apparently they dont really care if you shoot them? just dont try to sell their parts and make sure a tribe of bunny lovers arent watching when you shoot them and you should be fine


----------



## Kevin D

I dunno if the "somebody on the Utahwildlife.net website said they spoke to the DWR and they said it was okay" defense carries much weight in court if you did get cited. I do suspect most wildlife LEO's will look the other way, shooting jackrabbits and pot guts is part of our Utah culture. But if it is on the books as illegal, you can bet your boots that some enthusiastic game warden with a badge and an attitude is going to be writing some poor sap up for it...


----------



## Chaser

Fishrmn said:


> Might wanna read this again Chaser.
> 
> Fishrmn


Even if I am wrong, I can't get in trouble for NOT shooting them!


----------



## Fishrmn

> R657-3-7. Nuisance Birds -- Nuisance Porcupine, Striped Skunk, and Squirrel.
> (1)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies when found committing, or about to commit, depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance, provided:
> 
> (i) none of the birds killed pursuant to this section, nor their plumage, are sold or offered for sale; and
> 
> (ii) any person killing American Crows or Black-billed Magpies shall:
> 
> (A) allow any federal warden or conservation officer unrestricted access over the premises where American Crows or Black-billed Magpies are killed; and
> 
> (B) furnish any information concerning the control operations to the division or federal official upon request.
> 
> (b) A person may kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies by any means, excluding bait, explosives or poison, and only on or over the threatened area.
> 
> (c) American Crows and Black-billed Magpies killed pursuant to this section shall be collected immediately and must be disposed of at a landfill that accepts wildlife carcasses or must be buried or incinerated.
> 
> (d) This subsection incorporates Section 50 CFR 21.42 and 21.43, 2002, ed., by reference.
> 
> *(2)(a) A person may capture, transport, and kill or release a nuisance porcupine, striped skunk, or squirrel without obtaining a certificate of registration.*
> 
> (b) A nuisance porcupine, striped skunk, or squirrel may be released only as follows:
> 
> (i) within 48 hours of capture;
> 
> (ii) within the county in which it was captured; and
> 
> (iii) in a location where it does not pose a risk to human health or safety, or create other conflict with humans, agriculture, or other animals.


http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-003.htm#E7

Here it is again in a different code. Same thing. If you wanna shoot 'em, go right ahead. I've searched the Utah code, and can't find anything that says you can't shoot squirrels. You have to abide by Federal, State, County, and City ordinances regarding methods, proximity to houses and structures and such, but nothing that prevents it. I think this part of it is more for the thought of capturing a skunk in your neighborhood, or squirrels that are in your back yard. Catch them and then dunk the trap in the canal or something.

Any you're right Chaser. You won't get in trouble for not shooting them. You would miss out on the experience though.

Fishrmn


----------



## Chaser

I guess the key word in the code would be "NUISANCE". A chattering squirrel warning the woods of your presence? Does it have to be on your property? 

I guess what I'm saying is that I am confident in MY understanding of the law. Am I going to freak out and point fingers at a guy for shooting a squirrel in the woods?...nah. But as others have mentioned, you may want to be careful who's watching when you're out there busting vermin, and know what's legal and what's not.


----------



## Fishrmn

Kevin D said:


> I dunno if the "somebody on the Utahwildlife.net website said they spoke to the DWR and they said it was okay" defense carries much weight in court if you did get cited.


It ain't what I said, it's the law of the land in Utah. It is written in the Utah Code. Passed by the legislature. Upheld by the judicial arm of government.


Chaser said:


> I guess the key word in the code would be "NUISANCE". A chattering squirrel warning the woods of your presence? Does it have to be on your property?
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is that I am confident in MY understanding of the law. Am I going to freak out and point fingers at a guy for shooting a squirrel in the woods?...nah. But as others have mentioned, you may want to be careful who's watching when you're out there busting vermin, and know what's legal and what's not.


Chaser, I cited the part of the code that you keep bringing up about nuisance animals, but you keep forgetting the part of the code that doesn't require that the animal be a nuisance. It's right here. Black and white. Crows and magpies must be a nuisance before you can kill them. Nongame mammals are exempt from that requirement.


> R657-19-5. Nongame Mammal Species - Certificate of Registration Not Required.
> (*1) All nongame mammal species not listed in Section R657-19-4 as requiring a certificate of registration, may be taken:
> 
> (a) without a certificate of registration;
> 
> (b) year-round, 24-hours-a-day; and
> 
> (c) without bag or possession limits.*


Nothing about nuisance. Maybe everybody should get the pdf files downloaded to a laptop or iPad to carry around with them. Then when a fish cop wants to write you a citation for shooting squirrels, you can show him Utah Code R657-19-5, and tell him to enforce the law as it is written, rather than as he had always understood it.

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-003.htm#E7

Fishrmn


----------

